# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  طالبة الجامعة تتنازل عن بلاغها ضد خالد يوسف

## الحصن نيوز

<div><span style="font-size: 14pt; font-family: Arial;">القاهرة: شهدت واقعة إتهام طالبة جامعية بإحدى معاهد السياحة والفنادق بمحافظة الاسكندرية لمخرج شهير بالتعدى عليها بالضرب والسب وإجبارها على إجهاض جنينها مرتين بعد أن تزوجت منه عرفيا منذ عام ونصف مفاجأة مثيرة.



أكثر...

----------

